# Tietyt merkit eivät toimi

## Useful Idiot

Olisi pieni ongelma X:n alla toimivien terminaali emulaattoreiden sekä tiettyjen merkkien kanssa. Sellaiset merkit jotka tarvitsevat esim. välilyönnin painamista ilmestyäkseen(mm: ~, `, ', ^,) eivät suostu toimimaan. Kyseiset merkit kyllä toimivat ilman X:ää sekä kaikissa muissa ohjelmissa, mutta eivät terminaali emulaattoireissa. 

X:nä täältä löytyy XOrg 6.7.0 ja olen kokeillut merkkien toimivuutta sekä Etermissä että Xtermissä.

----------

## jaska

Uskoisin että sinulla on vain väärä fixed fontti tai jotain vastaavaa, joten voisit kokeillä tätä: avaa uusi xterm tai eterm ja kirjoita -> export MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15" ja sitten aukaise uusi terminaali juuri tämän export kommennon jälkeen samalta e/xtermiltä.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Ei toiminut. Enkä usko että kyse olisi fontti ongelmasta.

Huomasin, että olin vähän epätarkka ekassa postissani. Merkit kyllä näkyvät, mutta niitä ei pysty kirjoittamaan. Toisesta ohjelmasta merkkien kopioiminen toimii, mutta sen on melko huono ratkaisu. Ongelma rajoittuu vain XOrg:iin, sillä XServerin alla termit toimivat loistavasti.

----------

## jhardtone

mulla oli jotain ton suuntasta ongelmaa, en voinut kirjottaa kdm/xdm ruudussa tunnuksia, kun vaan noin puolet merkeistä ilmesty ruudulle. Tää korjaantu, kun poistin xorg.confista XkbOptions osaston, jossa oli xfreen jäljiltä sääntöjä.

----------

## miko.nieminen

Mulla on ollu vähän vastaavaa ongelmaa ja löysin tänään ratkasun kun vihdosta viimein jaksoin alkaa virittään.

Eli tilanne on ollu se että mulla on jenkki näppis jossa käytän suomalaista layouttia sekä amerikkalaista koska <>| merkkejä ei saa näppiksestä pihalle kun on suomalainen layout ja en jaksa alkaa virittään ite tota asiaa, joten seilaan suomalaisen ja jenkki näppiksen välillä.

Tottumus syistä oon käyttänyt vasenta alt+shift yhdistelmää vaihtaakseni näiden välillä ja tästä on tullu ongelmia aina välillä.

yleensä oon määrittäny /etc/X11/XF86Config tiedostoon:

<code>

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us,fi"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

</code>

mutta tuolloin on tullu kaiken moisia ongelmia kun vaihdan noiden layouttien välillä.  Esimerkiksi se että mitään altgr:n takana olevaa merkkiä ei saa pihalle suomalaisesta layoutista. Tarkemmin ottaen alt:n käyttö muutenkin takkuaa jos käyttää edellä mainittua yhdistelmää.

Ratkaisu tähän löytyi täysin sattumalta enkä oikeen osaa varmaksi sanoa syytä tähän toiminnallisuuteen, mutta vaihtamalla XkbLayout:n "us,fi" muotoon "fi,us" alkoi homma pelaan ja nyt näppis toimii kuin pitääkin. Mikään muu ei tohon tuntunut tehoavan.

Joku fiksumpi varmaan osaa sanoa mistä toi johtuu, mutta mulle riittää tällä hetkellä että homma toimii kuten haluan.

Ton pitäis toimia sekä xorg-x11:sta että xfree86:ssa, mutta testannu oon vain xfree86-4.3.0-r5:llä.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Oma ongelmani ei ilmeisesti liittynyt mitenkään XOrgin asetuksiin vaan vika oli jossain asennuksessa. Asensin gentoon uudelleen uudelle kiintolevylle ja kaikki toimii moitteetta vaikka kopioin kaikki X:n asetukset vanhasta asennuksesta

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

Samaa ollut täälläkin. Poistin sittemmin tämän jostain saamani x11-libs -paketin (ei ole Portagessa, taisi olla jotain FDO:n Xserveriin liittyvää tesminkiä kun se asentui suurimmaksi osaksi hakemistoon /opt/fdo/lib) ja puhdistin koneeni kokonaan sen jäljistä - siis poistin /etc/ld.so.confista (ts. jostain /etc/env.d:stä, sillä ld.so.conf tehdään tämän hakemiston pohjalta automaattisesti ajamalla ldconfig) kaikki viittaukset /opt/fdo/libiin, tai oikeammin vaihdoin ne kaikki /usr/X11R6/libiin. Käänsin xtermin uudestaan ja johan värkki. Jos olisin ehtinyt tälle threadille aiemmin, olisin pyytänyt sinua kokeilemaan ajaa 

```
ldd $(which xterm)
```

 tarkastaaksesi, käyttääkö ohjelma FDO:n x11-kirjastoja.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Voi olla, että tuosta se täälläkin johtui. Eipä tullut missään vaiheessa mieleen tarkistaa termien linkitykset.

----------

